# Bmnag



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

fuji bmnag...anyone use these for a surf rod?..says they are heavy spin or cast...alconite rings..Rebuilding a 10' heavy action spinning rod..or should I stick to the high rise surf guides..?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you're useing an older reel (penn, etc) with mono then I'd stick to high frame guides. But if you're useing braid and a newer style reel then definately the alconites.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

New reel...mono..Emcast


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't use spinners   but worked very well for my conventional+braid....
A friend (much better fisherman then me) uses those concepts guide (SiC rings though) Emcast+Braid and seem to be very happy with it...

I'm getting another concept set soon...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

surfcast said:


> fuji bmnag...anyone use these for a surf rod?..says they are heavy spin or cast...alconite rings..Rebuilding a 10' heavy action spinning rod..or should I stick to the high rise surf guides..?


I use them on the three All Star 1265's that I built. Outstanding guides and can take the beating I give them on the jetty...

Sandcrab


----------

